# دورة التحكم الرقمي بإستخدام الحاسوب



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال اخوتي فى الله اسأل الله عز وجل ان تكونوا بخير و افضلِ حال.

هذا الرابط للمستوى الاول 

و انصح كل الاخوه الاطلاع على المستوى الاول قبل الدخول على المستوى الثاني 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21948

و هذا رابط المستوى الثاني 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43647

​


----------

